# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Stanford-Berkeley Robotics Symposium (SBRS 2013), October 11, 2013, Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - rll.berkeley.edu/SBRS2013

----------


## Airicist

Stanford-Berkeley Robotics Symposium (SBRS 2013) - Session 1

Published on Oct 16, 2013




> Session 1:
> 
> Talk schedule:
> 
> 00:04 Pieter Abbeel -- Opening address
> 
> 2:01 Mark Palatucci [Anki] -- From the Lab to Retail: The Challenges of Mass Producing (Thousands of) Robots
> 
> 16:24 Ron Fearing [UC Berkeley] -- Biomimetic Millirobots
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Stanford-Berkeley Robotics Symposium (SBRS 2013) - Session 2

Published on Oct 16, 2013




> Session 2:
> 
> Talk schedule:
> 
> 00:04 Pieter Abbeel [UC Berkeley] -- Optimization-based Motion Planning and Reinforcement Learning
> 
> 10:00 Kurt Konolige [Industrial Perception] -- A Computer Scientist's Education in Industrial Robotics
> 
> 19:53 Cong Wang [UC Berkeley] -- Vision Guidance for Industrial Manipulators Considering Sensing and Dynamics Limits
> ...

----------


## Airicist

tanford-Berkeley Robotics Symposium (SBRS 2013) - Session 3

Published on Oct 16, 2013




> Session 3:
> 
> Talk schedule:
> 
> 00:04 Marc Cutkosky [Stanford University] -- Grasping Objects and Surfaces with Bio-Inspired Hands and Feet
> 
> 08:35 Steven Peters [Open Source Robotics Foundation] -- Frontiers of ROS: Into the Clouds and into the Firmware
> 
> 16:45 Francesco Borrelli [UC Berkeley] -- Predictive Control in Robotics
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Stanford-Berkeley Robotics Symposium (SBRS 2013) - Session 4

Published on Oct 16, 2013




> Session 4:
> 
> Talk schedule:
> 
> 00:04 Ken Goldberg [UC Berkeley] -- Customized 3D Printed Implants with Curvature Constrained Channels for Enhancing Intracavitary Brachytherapy Radiation Delivery
> 
> 06:22 Ben Kehoe [UC Berkeley] -- Robotics as a Service (RaaS): Powerful algorithms with no fuss using the Cloud
> 
> 10:48 Elena Carano [UC Berkeley] -- Path Planning and Task Allocation with Human-Robot Teams
> ...

----------

